# Futurama



## Snake Doctor (Mar 24, 2007)

Who else loves this show? 

It's my absolute favourite by far, seen every ep at least 10 times each.



> ZAPP
> A valid question. We know nothing about
> their language, their history or what
> they look like. But we can assume this:
> ...



 Classic.


----------



## garcia3441 (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/06/22/new-episodes-of-futurama-coming-to-comedy-central-for-real/


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 24, 2007)

Great show!

This is everything that The Simpsons *wasn't* after about Series 4ish.


----------



## Michael (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome show.


----------



## Leon (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEGxU03drHo

"I am the man with no name... Zapp Branigan at your service!"


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 24, 2007)

It should never have been cancelled...it was getting better with each passing season.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 24, 2007)

Antiquing?
***BOOM***

Yeah, I've seen every episode more times than I should have, also. Great stuff. A while back, wasn't there talk of more episodes or something?

Edit: Nevermind that last part. I should really read existing comments before I make my own.


----------



## Drew (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome show. Probably my favorite of Fox's Adult Swim programming.


----------



## forelander (Mar 24, 2007)

"hey sexy mumma, wanna kill all humans?"


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 24, 2007)

If anybody needs me I'll be in the angry dome!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 24, 2007)

Superb show, I'm looking forward to its return.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 24, 2007)

one of the best shows ever \m/


----------



## Pauly (Mar 25, 2007)

They've just got the green-light to do another 18 episodes I read somewhere?


----------



## Thomas (Mar 25, 2007)

I've seen the entire first season, it's amazing. Should watch the other episodes as well.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 25, 2007)

Raise your hand if you have a tattoo of Bender.

[action=Donnie]raises hand.[/action]


----------



## Thomas (Mar 25, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Raise your hand if you have a tattoo of Bender.
> 
> [action=Donnie]raises hand.[/action]



Pics!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 25, 2007)

I think it's my one of favorite cartoons if not my favorite. It seems as though, i've seen every episode though. I can't wait to see it's return as well.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 25, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Raise your hand if you have a tattoo of Bender.
> 
> [action=Donnie]raises hand.[/action]



Just when I thought Donnie couldn't get any cooler 

I agree. We need a picture!


----------



## Snake Doctor (Mar 26, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Just when I thought Donnie couldn't get any cooler
> 
> I agree. We need a picture!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 26, 2007)

(Kid)Nappster Nerd in the internet:
"You guys can't go in there...I'm gonna call the maintenance guy!"

Bender: "He's Bluffing!"

Leela: "We can't take that chance."

 I fucking love this show. Soooo much better than the Simpsons.


----------



## Drew (Mar 26, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Raise your hand if you have a tattoo of Bender.
> 
> [action=Donnie]raises hand.[/action]



Donnie is my hero. 




Actually, scratch that. Bender is my hero. Donnie is simply damned cool for appreciating this.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd like to see a pic of that tattoo, Donnie!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Mar 28, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I'd like to see a pic of that tattoo, Donnie!



+ 1 Get that fucker out!

I love futurama, genuinely hilarious, and the best cast of characters on an animated show ever.


----------



## Rusty_Shank (Mar 29, 2007)

I didn't like it when it used to air.

When it started again, I couldn't believe what I was missing. Possibly because I've seen every Simpsons and Family Guy episode 3 million times over(yes an exageration), but it felt like something new.


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2007)

it's an edgier, smarter, sci-fi Simpsons. how can you lose?


----------



## NecroSamist (Mar 29, 2007)

I watch it everynight. EVERY night.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 29, 2007)

NecroSamist said:


> I watch it everynight. EVERY night.



I used to, but after seeing every episode SO many times, now I generally skip the episodes that I remember more or less verbatim, which is a lot, especially now that they run two episodes back to back. Still great stuff, though


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 1, 2007)

kiff, inform the men. i've made it with a woman.


----------

